# What do you do with the capping knife?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok you plug it in and cut the cap off the first frame. Now you do :baby04: something with the knife so you can place the frame in the extractor. What do you do with that hot thing???

I hung mine from a stiff wire fastened to the ceiling but that didn't work to well, hot wax and honey ran down unto the handle and cord.
 Al


----------



## Chickieeeee (Mar 26, 2006)

That's where two people are helpful. When my dh is done uncapping, he hands me the frame, I hand him a capped frame and I take the uncapped one to the extractor.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With 4 hands that isn't a problem. But many bee keepers extract alone, as I had to on Friday. Looking for tips here on what to do with that hot knife.

 Al


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Put it in the cappings so it doesn't overheat.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for the Idea Rose. I had a 4" strip of 1/2 inch hardware cloth that fit the uncapping tank perfect. It not only held the knife but the capping scratcher too.

My knife has a thermostat so it doesn't over heat. The other one doesn't have a therostat and does over heat to the point of stinking up the honey house with burning honey and wax. I'm going to rig up a light dimmer switch for it to control the heat.

 Al


----------

